# How do you avoid this



## O'Neal20 (Jul 24, 2014)

I was looking on youtube videos about praying mantis and I saw and the recommended section that a guy killed a praying mantis but at the end a really really long parisite come out of it I'm so scared about if this can happen to one of my mantids can anyone tell me how to avoid this or how it happens!?


----------



## PookaDotted (Jul 24, 2014)

It's called a horse hair worm, you can avoid parasites by avoiding feeding wild caught insects.


----------



## rickyveloz33 (Jul 24, 2014)

What are the percent with wild bug and remember we saw those worms at the bug fest


----------



## Sticky (Jul 25, 2014)

Do moths carry it?


----------



## rickyveloz33 (Jul 25, 2014)

I have feeden my mantis alot of moth so I dont thinks so cause all of them are ok


----------



## Rick (Jul 26, 2014)

I wouldn't even worry about it, especially not horsehair worms. In warm months much of the diets come from wild caught insects. I don't think I have ever read any reports of parasites in captive bred and raised mantids. Sometimes a wild caught mantis will have a parasite though.


----------



## furrymanmarbles (Jul 26, 2014)

No I have seen the video and the worm is huge its not real tho. The guys name even had animation in it and he had a couple other videos that were rediculous you can tell they were fake.


----------



## furrymanmarbles (Jul 26, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jhzFh_hs5Oc

Here's the link to the video. But its posted by another person.also notice how the camera comes off the face down alive mantis then the camera comes back and its upside down and dead. He probably did have to kill a Mantis to make this video tho


----------



## rickyveloz33 (Jul 27, 2014)

That cruel to the mantis


----------

